# New Member



## J_17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is J and I'm a 23 year old female. Today, I called out of work and had to cancel my trip to Philly to visit friends due to IBS. My IBS is literally ruining my life - it determines what I can and cannot do no matter how hard I try to prevent it. I am hardworking and very social, so I'm usually about and about, always on the go. I ignore my IBS symptoms a lot so I can still go about my life, but I am doing it in pain. Anyway, so I came across this forum and felt relieved to know that so many young people are experiencing what I am.So here's a little background info on my situation: I have been having severe stomach pain, cramping, and alternating episodes of C and D but predominately D for the past 4 years. This first time I experienced these symptoms, I was on vacation in Puerto Rico. I know what you are thinking - food poisoning, poor water/food quality, bacteria, etc. I had one "attack" I guess you could say in PR which consisted of a really bad stomach ache and a severe episode of D out of nowhere. Upon returning to Massachusetts (my home), I went about my life figuring I just had a stomach ache or something. For the next 6 months, I suffered from severe abdominal pain, episodes of D/C but mostly D, gurgling, and bloating. Finally, I went to the doctor and was referred to a gastroenterologist. I had every test under the sun done except the hida/pipida scans. All results were normal, so I was then diagnosed with IBS and sent on my way. I was not informed how to cope or deal with any of my symptoms, so I continued eating anything I wanted and of course my symptoms worsened. For the next 3 years, I refused to accept my IBS diagnosis and continued to eat/drink whatever I wanted. Yes, I know this was stupid, but I was living with the mentally that I was young and couldn't have a medical problem like this.About 6 months ago, my IBS was at its worst. I was in so much pain and would have episodes of D 5-10 times a day. No OTC medicines (immodium, pepto, etc) slowed it down. I was purposely going days without eating because that was the only way to feel any relief from my symptoms. I knew I couldn't live like this as it was so unhealthy, so I went to my doctor. She said the gastroenterologist did not explain IBS correctly. She then told me everything I already knew through internet research. She suggested some trial and error with medications such as antidepressants, probiotics, and an anti-diarrheal that is only available by prescription. She explained the antidepressant could help with stomach issues, as both her and I recognized that I am not depressed. There was no change from these medications, except for suffering uncomfortable side-effects from the antidepressants. The anti-diarrheal did not even slow down my D episodes. I saw her several times after and she has yet to help me cope with my symptoms. She is a great doctor and has helped me with any other medical issues I have had, but it seems like I will never feel relief from my IBS symptoms. I have done my research and understand that IBS is not curable, but symptoms can be treated. I finally took IBS into my own hands and decided to change my diet. It sounds silly that I was still eating whatever I wanted to, but my doctors had never suggested changing my diet. Through google.com, I found www....com and followed the dietary guidelines on the website. I have a naturally petite 5' 1" 115 lbs figure and always ate what I wanted. Changing my diet was extremely hard for me, especially because of my social life (I love to go out to eat and travel). My diet resulting in eating honey graham crackers, white rice (with salt, pepper, and a little butter), and water. It was horrible because I knew I was becoming malnourished and losing weight, but it was the first time I woke up without any symptoms. I was feeling great! I eventually went to a nutritionist as I became concerned for my health and we began to work on a meal plan. She said I'd have to take multivitamins and just do trial/error with foods which was always difficult for me because I did not want to take the time to do this as I have a very busy life between grad school, interning, and working. Anyway, I did really well for another month and then started slacking and eventually eating whatever I wanted. When this happened, I realized my trigger - FOOD! My ONLY trigger for IBS is FOOD. This made me question whether I really have IBS or a different medical issue. I say this because I know a few people that have had the same symptoms, gone undiagnosed/received wrong diagnoses, and eventually doctors realized that their gallbladder was failing. Whether this is my situation or not, I do not know, but I am constantly wondering if IBS is really what I have. Since my IBS diet is so restricted and low-fat, my symptoms have been minimal - this would make sense if my gallbladder is the issue since it would not be able to process fatty foods.After feeling like death, I am back on my diet as of 2 weeks ago. I still get episodes of D at least 4 times/week and frequent pain (5 days/week). I feel like I am coming to a dead end street - I do not know whether to pursue more testing (pipida scan for gallbladder at the suggestion of several friends) or to fully accept my IBS diagnosis. I asked my doctor if it is normal to have pain literally 24/7 365 days/year and she said yes, but that I must have a severe case. I wonder how I am supposed to live like this for the rest of my life, especially because I am so young. Besides IBS, I am very healthy and have no other medical issues. I am thankful to say I live a very happy life with little stress (besides this IBS). I am a full time grad student with an internship and I work as a nanny. I make it a point to say this because I am aware that stress/depression/anxiety can contribute to IBS. My family thinks my stomach problems are in my head and my friends are supportive and sensitive to my issues, but they have no idea what it is like. It sucks because I know my pain is real and I do not suffer from anxiety/depression and my stress level in life is normal.I am coming to this forum for support and advice. I am at the point again where I do not want to eat and am willing to go days without eating in order to have some relief. I am very aware of how unhealthy this is, but that is just have severe my pain is. With that being said, I just want to know what others think of my situation. Also any diet advice is welcomed - I like to be all natural, so I am very hesitant to trying medications. My body has never tolerated meds well. I am very open to suggestions and look forward to talking with you all. Thanks for reading my story -J


----------

